# downrigger help



## hnt4food (Oct 28, 2009)

I bought my first downrigger and am trying to get the hang of it. My main issue is knowing when a fish has hit it. What is the best way to set up the rig so you can see the strike on the rod?


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

You need a rod that has a significant bend to it.

You need to play with how deep in the jaws of the release you set the line so you can get a significant bend in the rod without the line being pulled clear of the release (without some help from you, of course).

Check out this thread. I put some pictures in it to illustrate:

viewtopic.php?f=6&t=43060&start=10


----------

